# The Event - The Survivors Book One By Nathan Hystad out March 2nd



## ratsy (Feb 14, 2018)

My debut novel is out March 2nd! It's being released for just $0.99 for the presale and launch week. 

I am excited to be releasing it finally, and I held back so I could have most of the series done. I wanted to release the books one month after each other. Book two is completely done, editing, covers, formats, and is out April 2nd. Book three is nearing 30k now. So if you enjoy, you won't have to wait long for them. 

As I stated on FB today, thanks to all the beta readers, many from here (Mouse, Juliana, Parson), and doubly to @Parson for being the one to read my 75 word story 3 years ago (or whenever it was) and comment it would be a cool idea for a book. I did just that... and now it's a series of books.​
If anyone from Chrons wants a free copy, shoot me a PM or email me at info@woodbridgepress.ca and I'll email it over. Otherwise, if you want to spend the 0.99 and support the book that way, I'll take that too 

LINK TO AMAZON

*The ships came at dawn.*

Dean’s wife is dead. Her last words: _When the ships come...wear the necklace._

Then the ships arrived.

Cities all around the world reported strange alien vessels descending. Some saw them as the heralds of a new age; others fired everything they had at them. All were taken as the beams lashed down and drew them into the sky.

Dean was left behind, seemingly the last man on Earth. 

A trail of clues left by his dead wife guide Dean on a perilous journey across America and beyond, to learn the truth behind the mysterious ships and save humanity from its doom. 

But not everything is as it seems.

_The Event is the epic first novel by Nathan Hystad, creator of the bestselling Explorations anthology series._

The sequel *New Threat: The Survivors Book Two* is out April 2nd


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 14, 2018)

Have pre-ordered.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Feb 14, 2018)

Can I do what I did for Dan and get a freebie to get an early review in (Goodreads only these days - Amazon are pulling so many I don’t want to get you guys in trouble if they think we’re gaming things) and then I’ll go buy the book when released too


----------



## ralphkern (Feb 14, 2018)

This is an awesome book. I love the vibe of an ordinary person thrust into extroidinary circumstances. Lots of neat plot twists and an MC you can really get behind.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 15, 2018)

AND IT HAS A DOG IN IT.


----------



## nixie (Feb 15, 2018)

Mouse said:


> AND IT HAS A DOG IN IT.


That statement has sold it to me


----------



## Dan Jones (Feb 15, 2018)

I've already said it, but great cover. Really looking forward to this. Will there be a paperback version?


----------



## Susan Boulton (Feb 15, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## ratsy (Feb 15, 2018)

Dan Jones said:


> I've already said it, but great cover. Really looking forward to this. Will there be a paperback version?



Yes it will be available in paperback as well.


----------



## Nick B (Feb 15, 2018)

Missed this post, but of course I will buy it! It sounds exactly the kind of thing I love. Can't wait to read it.


----------



## AlexH (Feb 15, 2018)

It's nice to read Mouse gets along with ratsy.

Nice cover indeed - good luck!


----------



## ralphkern (Feb 15, 2018)

The Event.

This story starts as a gentle, almost wistful tale of loss for Dean, the main character. His wife is gone – passing away to a mysterious illness.

Then the ships arrive. Thousands of alien vessels. And suddenly, every person in the world had disappeared – taken by the aliens. Except, strangely, Dean.

Dean is faced with a seemingly abandoned world, something which to the heart-broken Dean, isn’t entirely unwelcome.

But a series of clues from his dead wife begin him on a journey which crosses continents and extends into space beyond. He finds new allies, and twists and turns as he discovers the true nature of the mysterious threat above.

This story starts almost gently. Full of yearning and heartbreak. Dean is damaged and lost. The desire for what his life should look like realistic and tangible, and shared by many of us. But it is ruthlessly torn away. But then his journey really begins. This is one of those books where it is very difficult to give meaningful details, as to do so would be spoilers – but rest assured, the ‘quest’ he finds himself on is both epic, yet grounded in reality as he visits many locations which would be familiar to a reader.

The action is compelling, and exciting. Again, not too many details on what this look like. But needless to say, for an action fan, or even a space opera ‘pew pew pew’ fan there is more than enough to get your chops into.

Production values are excellent. Nathan Hystad belongs to the new wave of professional Self Published Authors, and this is a top grade book.

I whole-heartedly recommend this book. And heart is a good word to use. There are very few books which have this much in them.

And even better, book two is only a month away!


----------



## Mouse (Feb 16, 2018)

I had a dream last night that it'd been turned into a film.


----------



## ratsy (Feb 16, 2018)

Thanks Ralph! That's an awesome write up.



Mouse said:


> I had a dream last night that it'd been turned into a film.



Mouse, keep having that dream please!


----------



## Mouse (Feb 16, 2018)

Well, I once dreamt my dad bought a bench only for him to go out and buy the exact bench from my dream so, you know, I have the gift.

Heh.


----------



## Nick B (Mar 2, 2018)

Just bought this, looking forward to reading it next!


----------



## thaddeus6th (Mar 2, 2018)

Congrats, Ratsy, and best of luck.


----------



## nixie (Mar 2, 2018)

Mine has been delivered to the kindle today


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 2, 2018)

Same here.


----------



## ratsy (Mar 2, 2018)

Thanks guys. I hope you enjoy!


----------



## Ursa major (Mar 2, 2018)

nixie said:


> Mine has been delivered to the kindle today


Mine too.


----------



## johnnyjet (Mar 3, 2018)

Got mine automatically delivered today, too.  Nice surprise!


----------



## Droflet (Mar 3, 2018)

Wow, missed this one. Congrats Ratsy. I wish you all the best with it and, of course, lots of sales.


----------



## nixie (Mar 7, 2018)

Mouse said:


> I had a dream last night that it'd been turned into a film.


I could see this as a film.


----------



## ralphkern (Mar 15, 2018)

Well, Nathan.

Currently 427 sales rank... (and held roughly there for the last week)

47 reviews... (US)

All in just 13 days...

A huge well done!!!


----------



## ralphkern (Apr 2, 2018)

Keystroke Medium has hosted it's first 'Book Club' and featured The Event.

We discuss the book in a spoiler free format.


----------



## HareBrain (Apr 2, 2018)

ralphkern said:


> Currently 427 sales rank... (and held roughly there for the last week)



181 now.

Staggering.


----------



## ralphkern (Apr 2, 2018)

He's broken out so hard, there's nothing left of the door.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Apr 3, 2018)

I be so jealous it be necessary to speak like a pirate. Yarrr.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 3, 2018)

100+ reviews on Amazon.com, almost every one positive - well done Nathan.


----------



## Parson (Apr 3, 2018)

I'm not sure what I was thinking when I read this thread the first time..... Wait a minute, I do, I was so excited I went right out and ordered *The Event* .... *and then I forgot to post.* (sigh!) I just want you to know that I am so pleased to have stimulated you to write this book. I thought your story wonderful then, and am anxious to read it's mature version. (Cued and next in line, finally! Do  you detect a little OCD in me? {sigh!})


----------



## ratsy (Apr 3, 2018)

@Parson  Awesome. I hope you enjoy it! If you want a copy of the second book, I can email that over too. That goes for anyone listening 

Honestly, it has been a whirlwind, and quite the journey. It hasn't really sunk in yet. 

New Threat is out, and because of my expedited timeline, I didn't have a lot of feedback from betas on it, so I was really nervous for the release. All of my advanced readers tell me they enjoyed it, some more than book one, so that helps calm the stress levels.

I'm in the last couple chapters of Book three now. All of this has added internal pressure, but motivated me at the same time. 

Thanks to everyone for their support. I couldn't have done it all without the building blocks of this place.


----------



## HareBrain (Apr 6, 2018)

HareBrain said:


> 181 now.



#122!

(I've become quite obsessive about checking this every day. Really hoping it goes top-100.)


----------



## ratsy (Apr 6, 2018)

It peaked at #102 overall a couple days ago! Other than the small string of bad ratings....I'm overly happy with the performance. I can't believe how many people are reading my book... it's very strange.


----------



## Cathbad (Apr 7, 2018)

I got my copy yesterday, a month after ordering it.


----------



## kythe (Apr 7, 2018)

Just bought book 1 on my new kindle.  I need to catch up on reading chrons authors.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 18, 2018)

@HareBrain - have you read this yet? 

@ratsy - that was clever.


----------



## HareBrain (Jun 18, 2018)

Brian G Turner said:


> @HareBrain - have you read this yet?



I started it, but it's not really my kind of thing (as I suspected).


----------



## Danny McG (Oct 30, 2018)

I've  (belatedly!) got my copy... now I need time to sit and read it. 
It sounds like my kind of book


----------

